# Diver to clean bottom..how much $



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello
I would like to know, how much it costs for a diver to clean the bottom.
Obviously it depends a little on the growth he/she finds down under.... but is there a formula per foot ...or per hour ..

Thanks for letting me know.
Thorsten


----------



## dmurcott (Apr 27, 2001)

just got my first bill for the season. 31'' sailboat cleaned every three weeks: $48.77 each cleaning. Western Long Island Sound. The price is the same if you get the boat cleaned every week, 2 weeks or 3 weeks. If you leave it longer then that, he charges you based on how messy it gets.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Being a diver in chicago I charge $1.75 per foot for one time cleanings which is what other divers I have talked to charge. I also would rather not clean michigan city based boats because of the amount of growth that those boats acquire. 

Also boats that schedule regular cleanings every 2 or 3 weeks are discounted.


----------



## bullseye (Jun 10, 2002)

im thinking of starting to do hull cleaning myself
do you do hull cleaning full time?
any advice you can give me would me much apprieciated

do you get sick of breathing the compressed air all day?
do u just use a normal scraper like a paint scraper?
are sea lice or sharks a prob where you are?

btw,i wont be in competition to you =0)
im in sydney,aust''

thank-you
shaun


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

At my marina in Noank CT there is a young guy who does it for 2 bucks a foot or less depending on how much work it is. He Cleaned my C&C 30 for 45.00 but I''ve been sailing a lot. It''s nice to know some people are still honest (he told me 60, but only charged me 45)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

None of you guys talk to the guy that dives on my boat, OK?

For my forty footer he charges me $1.00/ft for weekly cleaning. $1.25 if I have it done biweekly (I don''t).


----------

